
Intel DG1 Xe GPU Announced at CES and Sneaky First Benchmarks - eyegor
https://youtu.be/uHQXMUJ2t2U
======
qubex
The lag problem strongly suggests (to me, a non-expert) that this is
predominantly a software/driver issue, which isn’t that difficult to believe
for a pre-release version of a device aimed at developers to jumpstart “an
ecosystem”.

